# I am considering a C Class



## patzx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi All,
Im more than happy with my 07 Ducato 160, i tow my BMW R1200GSA wherever we go. We are motorcyclists first and motorhomers second.
We do enjoy combining both. 
I have been looking at American RV's for a while and now intend to buy. I want the shortest one i can get, no slide outs.
I like the look of the C Class on a Chevrolet chassis, i am a GM man and have a V8 Cadillac.
I will be constructing a rear carrier for the BMW.
A C class is wider than the length of the bike.
The RV is only for 2 people. 
With the milage i do i would be happy with 15mph if it has LPG more the better, i dont think i would bother with doing a conversion.
I will be keeping my Ducato campervan for a while anyway.
I have never actually driven an RV, i do like a bit of power so i hope the speed and power of a RV dosent dissapoint. The 160 Ducato is very fast.
Any comments or advice is welcome


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Make sure you take it for a good test drive first as most American 'C' class RVs are overbodied and can wallow.

Ray.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have one to sell if interested PM me


----------

